# New 6 photos



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

I love this car.My wife who usualy has no interest in cars says this car a work of art. I can't wait to get some time off to go for a long ride.


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Got mine two months ago, (six-speed,Stratus grey,cream leather, 19 inch wheels). I love this car also. I have never had a car that got more positive comments on the street including my 2004 SL500....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on your new car :thumbup: 

Drive it in good health :drive:

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats! This weekend is as good a time as any to go for a drive :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

What are the options on it :dunno: 


beautiful looking 6 :thumbup:


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

The options are sport pkg , Logic 7 sound system, cold weather pkg 6 speed manual trans. I didn't get the park distance control because I really didn't like the way all those circles looked in the bumper and I've been able to park my cars without it up until now. There weren't any other options beside the basic configuration; Sapphire Black Metallic Paint. Chateau Red Leather, Ruthenium trim. The sound is amazing; the looks turn more heads than anything I've ever driven! It's awesome :thumbup:


----------

